# a.hover in netscape



## Silkyman (30. Mai 2001)

hi jungs,

ist es evtl. via javascript möglich den hover effekt in netscape zu erzwingen???

THX Silk


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (30. Mai 2001)

hio,
ich wundere mich etwas, denn eigentlich sollte netscape 
a:link,a:visited,a:active,a:hover,a:focus
anzeigen können
oder?
ka


----------



## drash (30. Mai 2001)

ich habe genau das gleiche gedacht, als ich diesen tread hier las!!!

hab leider netscape nicht installiert sonst würde ich es sofort überprüfen


----------



## Montz (30. Mai 2001)

*a:focus*

was is das?


----------



## Quentin (31. Mai 2001)

hover funzt bei netscape 6, nicht aber bei 4.x

dazu gibt es einen haufen thread in der selfhtml forums auslese und im archiv... einfach mal da vorbeischaun 

(tipp: wird als umweg über javascript onmouseover gemacht )

hope that helps

gruß


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (31. Mai 2001)

der ns 4.x hat keine hover????
is mir neu.. naja, wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## Quentin (31. Mai 2001)

hey ttrek wo lebste denn 

is das nervigste überhaupt an ns 4.x

der 6er hats wenigstens dabei 

ns4x kennt auch kein :active - das wird dann rot, egal wie die anderen einstellungen sind 

gruß


----------



## Priest (5. Juni 2001)

a:Hover bei NN4 kann man über Javascript simulieren.
Ich hatte da mal ein Script für ...

Im Prinzip funzte das so:

- bei onmouseover die position des links abfragen (xy)
- einen neuen Layer via new Layer() erstellen
- den neuen Layer positionieren
- in den Layer den Text des links schreiben (formatiert, also z.B. unterstrichen)
- Layer anzeigen

bei mouseover layer ausblenden

Hört sich vielleicht was einfach an, war aber ein 50plus-Zeiler afair.
ich such mal eben die URL raus ...


----------



## Priest (5. Juni 2001)

habs =)

http://www.roy.whittle.com/


----------



## Dunsti (6. Juni 2001)

Ich hab auf meiner Seite dieses Skript, und das funzt:


```
var loaded = new Array();
function lRo(img,name) {
	if (img && img.src &&
		(null == img.out || typeof(img.out) == typeof(void(0)))) {
		s = img.src;
		img.out = new Image();
		img.out.src = s;
		img.over = new Image();
		if (name.lastIndexOf('/') >= 0 || name.lastIndexOf('\\') >= 0) {
			s = name;
		} else {
			i = s.lastIndexOf('/');
			if (i<0) i = s.lastIndexOf('\\');
			if (i<0) { s = name; }
			else	 { s = s.substring(0,i+1) + name; }
		}
		img.over.src = s;
		loaded[img.name] = img;
	}
}
function roll(name,over) {
	if (document.images) {
	if (over) { imageObject = "over"; }
	else	  { imageObject = "out"; }
	image = loaded[name];
	if (image) {
		ref = eval("image."+imageObject);
		if (ref) image.src = eval("image."+imageObject+".src");
	}
	if (window.event)
		window.event.cancelBubble = true;
	}
}
```

das HTML-Tag sieht dann so aus:

```
<A HREF="home.html" ONMOUSEOVER="roll('tm',1)" ONMOUSEOUT="roll('tm',0)">
<IMG NAME="tm0" SRC="menu_off_10.gif" BORDER="0" ONLOAD="lRo(this,'menu_on_10.gif')">
</A>
```

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Priest (6. Juni 2001)

Hmm - wenn ich das richtig sehe arbeitest du mit Bildern.
Das Script, was ich da gepostet habe arbeitet mit Text - ist etwas besser für TEXTlinks meiner Meinung nach, weil man da nicht jedes mal ein Bild für seine Links erstellen muß.


----------



## Quentin (6. Juni 2001)

ooooooder du greifst bei ONMOUSEOVER mit javascript auf eine css id zurück...

hab da grad kein beispiel da, aber es funktioniert so ähnlich wie das bild-mouseover auf http://www.digitaldeath.de bei den links

gruß


----------



## xxenon (6. Juni 2001)

hm.. also wie das mit javascript geht check ich auch nicht ganz (naja, this.style. mit onmouseover geht natürlich, aber auch nur im iex, der ns untertützt ja diese css nicht...

und layern is ja wohl wirklich keine lösung...

und was meinst du bei den bildern bei digitaldeath.de ?

wenn du den effekt meinst der zb bei den blumen-imgs in der icq-liste is muss ich dir leider mitteilen das das zumindestens bei mir im ns nicht funkt...

mfg. xxenon


----------



## Priest (7. Juni 2001)

Naja - das mit den Layern ist auch nur eine Notlösung, aber eine ziemlich gute finde ich. Zumal das script relativ klein ist.

Das mit den Bildern finde ich etwas zu umständlich ...


----------



## xxenon (8. Juni 2001)

schon klar das es funkt (ich habs nie probiert aber gibts da nicht geringfügige probleme weil ns die schriften kleiner macht als iex?)
ich finde nur das es keine lösung ist, sondern ein trick den man eher vermeiden sollte... lieber mit cs und im ns drauf verzichten...

mfg. xxenon


----------



## Priest (8. Juni 2001)

Nene - das funzt schon - die Funktion wird halt nur im NN ausgeführt - der IE ignoriert die einfach und macht sein normales CS.
Und da man sich folglich nur um NN kümmern muß geht das auch wunderbar ^_^


----------

